# Woody's New Look



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Woody's finally gone to the groomers for the first time last week. We had been previously trimming around his eyes/face ourselves, and he has had to suffer strange looking haircuts.

I was a bit worried about how it was going to turn out because Woody is very shy around strangers and I was half expecting a call from the groomers to tell me that they just couldn't deal with him.

They were done 4 hours later, and I was quite relieved to hear that Woody wasn't too fussy. And it's nice to see his eyes again!

*Oops, meant to post this in the pictures forum.

Before:










After:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Woody has got to be one of the cutest cockapoos ive ever seen,absolutely gorgeous!! love his hair cut!! xxx


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

He is lovely and his cut looks really nice.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Woody is such a stunning boy, absoloutely gorgeous eyes. Would love a red Cockapoo one day...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is so gorgeous and has a face just like Izzy's when she has been groomed - I guess it is the American cross.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Fabulous cut and beautiful photos,he's stunning!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww Woody is gorgeous!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

She did a great job, Woody looks gorgeous


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think i just fell in love....he is beautiful..look at those puupy dog eyes!


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Ahhh...Woody is so cute  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

caradunne said:


> He is so gorgeous and has a face just like Izzy's when she has been groomed - I guess it is the American cross.


Cara, yes, he's Amercian x Mini.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Woody is a gorgeous handsome boy!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!! Great photos!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

What a stunner. Just beautiful. xxx


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

Woody is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is a rather special looking cockapoo  .. ahhh those eyes ...


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

He's beautiful x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww he's gorgeous  He looks like a smaller version of my Oakley


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a stunning cockapoo xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleAnonymous said:


> Woody's finally gone to the groomers for the first time last week. We had been previously trimming around his eyes/face ourselves, and he has had to suffer strange looking haircuts.
> 
> I was a bit worried about how it was going to turn out because Woody is very shy around strangers and I was half expecting a call from the groomers to tell me that they just couldn't deal with him.
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd quote this back in, so we can get another look at the lovely Woody.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Defo one of the cutest little boys I have ever seen xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

mariag said:


> Awww he's gorgeous  He looks like a smaller version of my Oakley


Looks like they even have the same white patches!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Woody is. My Bo looks like s smaller version of him, she's an American x toy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Woody is totally and utterly gorgeous! Lucky you!! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Woody looks absolutely gorgeous. So nice to see a good cut too. He looks fantastic :love-eyes:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. Loved the way he looked into the camera too.


----------

